# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Para cuándo el fin del Mundo?

## Luján

Bueno,

Parece que se está acercando el fin del Mundo supuestamente pronosticado por los Mayas, así que abro esta encuesta para ver qué opináis.

Las posibilidades, por orden cronológico, son:

Esta, que ya pasó: 21:02:20,12 del 21/02/2012

07:08:09 del 10/11/12
08:09 del 10/11/12
10:11:12 del 10/11/12
12:12 del 12/12/12
12:12:12 del 12/12/12
20:12 del 20/12/2012
20:12:20,12 del 20/12/2012

¿Alguna más?

Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que se equivocaron. Nos preocupa más el final de mes que el final del mundo.

----------


## Madrugaor

El fin del mundo un servidor pronostica que será para dentro de 500 años aproximdamente. O sea, el mundo humano, porque el geológico, faunístico y botánico van para largo.

----------


## Varanya

Yo añadiría una opción para dentro de 500 millones de años, cuando el Sol en su lento proceso de convertirse en una gigante roja haya calentado tanto la temperatura de la Tierra que la haga inhabitable. Si esperamos hasta los 5.000 millones de años quizás pudieramos ver como incluso se tragaría la Tierra, aunque hay dudas de hasta donde llegará en su expansión.

Otra cosa es el final de la era del hombre, que indudablemente será mucho antes dados nuestros instintos violentos y egoistas  :Frown: . Si no cambiamos o nos destruiremos o consumiremos todos los recursos de la Tierra (y alargando algo la agonía los recursos del resto del sistema solar, siempre que no logremos destruirnos antes).

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Al mundo aún le queda bastante más de vida.

Ahora si tuviera que elegir una sería 20:12 del 20/12/2012

----------


## Luján

Por los comentarios, creo que me faltó poner la etiqueta [coña] [/coña] en el primer mensaje.

----------


## sergi1907

> Por los comentarios, creo que me faltó poner la etiqueta [coña] [/coña] en el primer mensaje.


Hombre, creo que se entiende :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Yo la verdad es que no quiero que se acabe el mundo... y menos ahora con el chiquitín!!!
Lo que quiero que se acabe es el mundo de los ladrones, de los banqueros corruptos, de los malos políticos y de la mala gente!!
Aunque ésto parece ser aún más difícil que se acabe que lo que propone Luján...jejeje

----------


## Luján

Bueno, las fechas que puse en la encuesta han pasado todas, y de la que comentaban los astrólogos del 21 del 12, pues ya lllevamos más de un cuarto de hora y, al menos por aquí, no se ha acabado el mundo.

¿Cuando aprenderán los astrólogos y demás fauna a no decir tonterías?

Aunque, eso sí, si van diciendo fechas al azar, por pura estadística, al final acabarán acertando.

----------


## sergi1907

No tardarán en encontrar otra fecha con su correspondiente explicación.

Espero que durante todo el día no haya muchos locos que opten por suicidarse, porque tal como está el mundo todo es posible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No tardarán en encontrar otra fecha con su correspondiente explicación.
> 
> Espero que durante todo el día no haya muchos locos que opten por suicidarse, porque tal como está el mundo todo es posible.


Sucidarse no sé, pero pulir el bolsillo, algunos lo van a pulir bien.

No sé donde era, pero había varios sitios que ofrecían habitación de hotel y fiesta para despedirse del mundo. Eso sí, la entrada de 600 € para arriba...

----------


## Luján

> Sucidarse no sé, pero pulir el bolsillo, algunos lo van a pulir bien.
> 
> No sé donde era, pero había varios sitios que ofrecían habitación de hotel y fiesta para despedirse del mundo. Eso sí, la entrada de 600 € para arriba...


Y digo yo...

¿Si no se acaba el mundo te devuelven el dinero?

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que no era el Corte Inglés.
De todas formas todavía hay lugares en el mundo que no es día 21. Por ejemplo donde está mi nieto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El negocio del fin del mundo... http://www.abc.es/sociedad/20121220/...212200101.html




> El monte Bugarach, situada en el suroeste de Francia, es ya víctima de su reputación de refugio antiapocalipsis, a tal punto que ciertos hoteles piden *tarifas de hasta 1.500 euros para pasar allí la noche fatídica*. Suma que hay que pagar por adelantado, llegue o no el fin del mundo.





> Por 30.000 rublos (unos *9.700 euros*), los moscovitas adinerados pueden optar a *una de las 300 plazas disponibles en un bunker de la época stalinian*a, a 65 metros de profundidad.


Oye, que yo si queréis por un precio más módico, 300 euritos, os meto en una galería de una presa que es mejor que un búnker  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Yo lo hago por 200... y agua no va a faltar que están las tomas de abastecimiento a mano!!!jejeje
Para el que quiera estaré toda la tarde-noche!!

----------


## willi



----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajajaja, muy buena willi  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy he leído en un bar el siguiente anuncio: se buscan clientes no es necesaria experiencia.
Me ha hecho pensar.

----------


## REEGE

Perdiguera como sigan recortando, haciendo parados, subiendo la luz, agua, etc...
Los CLIENTES de bares y restaurantes pronto tendrán mucho que ver con el  LINCE!!
Una pena el pais en el que vivimos...
Hoy me ha dicho una señora de una tienda de comestibles que ha pagado más de 400 euros de luz del mes pasado y que ésta es aparte de la profunda crisis la ruina de su negocio...
Es exagerado el precio de las electricas para las familias y pequeños comercios...

----------


## perdiguera

> Perdiguera como sigan recortando, haciendo parados, subiendo la luz, agua, etc...
> Los CLIENTES de bares y restaurantes pronto tendrán mucho que ver con el  LINCE!!
> Una pena el pais en el que vivimos...
> Hoy me ha dicho una señora de una tienda de comestibles que ha pagado más de 400 euros de luz del mes pasado y que ésta es aparte de la profunda crisis la ruina de su negocio...
> Es exagerado el precio de las electricas para las familias y pequeños comercios...


Hasta que no se cobre el kilovatio al coste del que lo produce y se cobre al coste del último que se engancha a la red habrá esas injusticias. Hasta que no se libere de verdad el mercado eléctrico, con compañías distintas y enfrentadas por la conquista de clientes, hasta que no se rompa el oligopolio eléctrico, no habrán precios justos en la factura de la energía. Mientras pagaremos a precios de lujo un servicio de tercera.

----------

